# Battery charging



## USCav (Mar 6, 2015)

Your best option is going to be a slow charge over 24hrs for a fully discharged battery. In your case though @ 10 amps you might be able to start the vehicle after only a few hours but it really depends on the condition of the battery.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Very much depends on the condition of the battery, if it was dead and had a freeze it is never going to hold a charge, 
the plates get warped together when the electrolyte ( acid) freezes, it only freezes when there is no charge in the battery, use a test machine to see if it has a dead cell or two, after a couple of hours of charging, it will show up on a quality battery tester. 

Some older chargers have a built in testing circuit and will alert you to this if so built, 

What brand, make, model did you get?

ED


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

If it has plated out, you can charge it for a lifetime and it won't make a difference.


----------



## USCav (Mar 6, 2015)

Any luck?


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

According to my Schumacher manual batteries 300cca-1000cca it takes 2-5.5 hrs at 12amps. 1.5 - 4 hrs at 15amps.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I found this helpful, also titles on the left side; http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_the_lead_acid_battery

Gary


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

here is a more useful chart from Schumacher. (as compared to the 300-1000CCA)


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> here is a more useful chart from Schumacher. (as compared to the 300-1000CCA)


So sorry I'm late with this. This is my first day off in two weeks. 

Thank you so much for your time. I followed the basic guidelines which was good because I thought it would take several hours.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

USCav said:


> Any luck?


Yes. I charged it and it's been fine for now despite the fact I had a pre senior moment and charged it backwards the last time it went dead. I let it die again and then recharged it correctly this time. I thought for sure the battery was toast. 

Thank you so much for your time. Sorry I didn't get back sooner. This is my first day off in 2 weeks.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

USCav said:


> Your best option is going to be a slow charge over 24hrs for a fully discharged battery. In your case though @ 10 amps you might be able to start the vehicle after only a few hours but it really depends on the condition of the battery.


Yep. Just a few hours and it started the car right up. I thought for sure it would take several hours.

Thank you so much


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

Gary in WA said:


> I found this helpful, also titles on the left side; http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_the_lead_acid_battery Gary


Thank you so much for your time. Really appreciate your time


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Very much depends on the condition of the battery, if it was dead and had a freeze it is never going to hold a charge, the plates get warped together when the electrolyte ( acid) freezes, it only freezes when there is no charge in the battery, use a test machine to see if it has a dead cell or two, after a couple of hours of charging, it will show up on a quality battery tester. Some older chargers have a built in testing circuit and will alert you to this if so built, What brand, make, model did you get? ED


Thank you so much for your input. Battery was the cheapest pet boys brand I could find but amazingly its survived my brain fart when I charged it up in reverse polarity when it died the last time about 3 months ago. I recharged it correctly this time and so far it's been fine. 
It will die again due to something in my car that slowly drains it. My mechanic spent hours trying to find the source of the drainage without any luck.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

kirwinjd said:


> Thank you so much for your input. Battery was the cheapest pet boys brand I could find but amazingly its survived my brain fart when I charged it up in reverse polarity when it died the last time about 3 months ago. I recharged it correctly this time and so far it's been fine.
> It will die again due to something in my car that slowly drains it. My mechanic spent hours trying to find the source of the drainage without any luck.


 

Either get a new mechanic or one of these.

http://www.sears.com/diehard-platin...-and-maintainer/p-02871239000P?adCell=REC_1_0


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

kirwinjd said:


> My mechanic spent hours trying to find the source of the drainage without any luck.


What make model and year? Many newer cars have multiple controllers, alarms... all will drain a battery and it is normal. If this is the case, look into a battery maintainer.

To check for a drain, turn off all accessories, remove key, close all door switches, hood light...
Remove negative battery cable, set DVOM on dc volts and place leads between the disconnected negative battery terminal and cable end. Start pulling fuses and watch your volt meter. When the voltage goes to zero, the short is on that circuit.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

1997 Jeep Grand Cherokee. 
Mechanic whom I trust kept the car for an entire day and said: "beats the crap outta me why your losing charge. Every thing is working and no drainage occurring.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have seen many radios intermittently wake up and drain the battery. Very hard to find until it happens when testing


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

kirwinjd said:


> 1997 Jeep Grand Cherokee.
> Mechanic whom I trust kept the car for an entire day and said: "beats the crap outta me why your losing charge. Every thing is working and no drainage occurring.


 

Do yourself a favor and quit charging at 10 amps, 2/3 amps is much better and your battery will last a lot longer.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

Canarywood1 said:


> Do yourself a favor and quit charging at 10 amps, 2/3 amps is much better and your battery will last a lot longer.


thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately the charger I have only charges at 10 amps. You only have two choices; 6 or 12 volts.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

kirwinjd said:


> thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately the charger I have only charges at 10 amps. You only have two choices; 6 or 12 volts.


 
The battery charger/maintainer link I sent you earlier is cheaper than a new battery, and charges /maintains at 2 amps.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

Canarywood1 said:


> The battery charger/maintainer link I sent you earlier is cheaper than a new battery, and charges /maintains at 2 amps.



Thank you so much!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Is there a digital clock in this Jeep, or maybe a memory card to remember the favorite radio settings?

I once had a truck with a Digital stereo that drew the battery dead if I did not run it at least once a month.

ED


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Is there a digital clock in this Jeep, or maybe a memory card to remember the favorite radio settings? I once had a truck with a Digital stereo that drew the battery dead if I did not run it at least once a month. ED


It does have a digital clock but the battery will last sometimes a week, 2 weeks. Other times a month.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Sometimes those "GREMLINS" drawing the charge takes time off, then re-awakens to haunt the system again.

And are nearly impossible to find. A faulty switch somewhere that is only working sporadically is my suspicion, but without actual "hands on", I cannot point to an exact culprit. 

But your digital clock is pulling some, and your mechanic should have found it, to at least isolate it long enough to test the rest of the JEEP. 


ED


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Sometimes those "GREMLINS" drawing the charge takes time off, then re-awakens to haunt the system again. And are nearly impossible to find. A faulty switch somewhere that is only working sporadically is my suspicion, but without actual "hands on", I cannot point to an exact culprit. But your digital clock is pulling some, and your mechanic should have found it, to at least isolate it long enough to test the rest of the JEEP. ED


I agree. There must be a faulty switch. My mechanic thought it might be one of the door lock solenoids but not sure. He kept an ammeter all day and it didn't read anything.
He handed my keys to me and said: "beats the crap outta me. No charge for my time."


----------

